# Cycling questions



## Josh (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm looking to start a small african cichlid tank. I built my stand and got the tank set up today. 

I was planning on cycling with fish. I was told to pick a pseudotropheus zebra. I've looked at several of the varieties and they aren't very expensive so if I did lose some during the process it would suck, but I wouldn't be devastated. Are actually cycling with cichlids a good idea. I wouldn't put more than 2 in to start.


Also, a more general question, is using artificial bacteria booster a good idea to jump start the cycling?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I dont think cycling with fish is good. In my opinion that is. If you get some gravel from an established tank, that will help a lot. Also, get some plants that have been in your LFS's tanks for a while and they will also carry bacteria. The bacteria in a bottle approach seems to work for most people but its not needed. Be sure to get test strips to make sure things are underway and so you know when its finished.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I would recommend that you use a couple of mollies to start cycling with. They can easily tolerate the cycling water chemistry changes. Also, put in some Val or Java Fern. They have lots of bacteria your cycling tank can use. If you are going to have a high ph tank, keep in mind that ammonia is more toxic at high ph than low. Don't add any new fish for at least 4 weeks or until Nitrites are near zero.


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2011)

Going to make it an African cichlid tank, and from what I've read of their biotope is that they like a higher ph and hard water. Living in tennessee so the water doesn't get much harder.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard mixed reviews on the artificial bacteria.Just be sure to test frequently if you d use it.Im also not a fan of cycling with fish.It will save lives going fishless and also save you the hassle of trying to rehome unwanted fish.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you're getting the tank ready for cichlids, you could cycle with cichlids, but I would rather do a fishless cycle and in the mean time work on buffering your hardness and pH and "tuning" your tank to the cichlid's environment.

Have you picked a region or a lake from which to base your tank on? Cichlids are VERY aggressive and I know for a fact if you put cichlids from different African lakes in the same tank, they will fight and try and kill each other.

I've heard of people using crushed coral as substrate in cichlid tanks as it really bumps up the hardness and pH. I know very little about cichlids otherwise, or I would be of more help.

Oh, and they get BIG.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Most African Cichlids are far to aggressive and territorial for a "small" tank.

Minimum tank size for this family of fish is a 4 foot long 55 gallon. A 75 g even better.

Filtration should be enough to turn the volume of the tank over a minimum of five times an hour. More is even better. So if you have a 55g then you want enough filtration to generate 275 gallons per hour (55 x 5).

There is really no such thing as a small African Cichlid tank. Please do your research before buying any fish. Do not just ask the fish store employees.


----------



## Josh (Mar 12, 2011)

Its a 30 gallon tank, almost 3 feet long. Using 2 aquaclear 50's on it. Was told by a friend that keeps cichlids that a good rule of thumb with them is 5 gallons of water per cichlid. I am referring to the smaller varieties and may even go with dwarf cichlids if I need to.

If they don't get along well in there I plan to just gift them to my friend who has plenty of tanks and space for them, and going with a gourami tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not just dose with ammonia and go the fishless route? Not too difficult to find and very easy to do. Like was sais, it gives you a little more time to get your tank just right.

Also, I wouldn't get test strips. Go with the best and get a liquid master test kit. Much more accurate and everything you need.


----------

